# Quality of Medical care in Bangkok!



## Red Rose (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi!
What is the quality of medical care in Bangkok same as Singapore and Malaysia. Better? Worse? What all medicines are needed to be carried with us?
Thank you,
Red Rose


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

The major hospitals in Phuket are part of some of the same ones in Bangkok. I suspect they over prescribe and over test to raise their income. Just be very informed.


----------



## Red Rose (Mar 12, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## exminerboy (Jul 16, 2018)

*medication*

hi.R R. my first posting since becoming a member,as someone who needs 12different meds a day please take care when receiving or buying OTC meds.
my take on this is always check your meds for INTERACTIONS on meds you take,this not only means other meds but different fruits aswell.
as an eg, I have to take warfarin for life,since 2007 I have just found out the past 2months besides the regular ones,eg.grapefruit,cranberries,i have to add to the list yellow mango's and pineapple.there are some good pharmacy's here and most are reasonable.if you do go to a government hospital DO check what they give you,they will be much much cheaper than a private clinic or hospital,but tablets with no packageing and any indications of strengths try to avoid.hope I can be some help to you and anyone else.

exminerboy.


----------



## KruAshley (Jul 19, 2018)

Bangkok Hospital in Bangkok is wonderful. They are on par with high-level western hospitals and higher than others.


----------

